# Seek and Record - No results found



## resqguy (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm trying to streamline the recording setup process. Is there a way to search for programs instead of having to fast forward through the guide to the day. When I try the search it never finds any results.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You'll have to give an example of some things you are searching for. If you're searching for something that isn't on within the next 7-9 days (limit of the EPG data) then you will not get results. Spelling errors will also reduce results.


----------



## resqguy (Nov 24, 2006)

General Hospital - airs daily
NCIS - Tuesday
Wheeler Dealers - Wednesday

We ended up using the guide and fast forwarding to find the programs.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Just select the first occurrence in the Guide and select Record Series. Seek and record should find all of the shows you listed. Make sure you specify the Channel for better results. Since NCIS is during Primetime turn on the PTAT and ti will be recorded.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How long have you had your Hopper?

Assuming you aren't making any typos, at least the first two I would expect you to get lots of hits on a Search.

Sometimes the first few days of a Hopper installation are flaky while it downloads and configures itself... so IF you are early in an install that might explain your search issues.


----------



## resqguy (Nov 24, 2006)

That was it. We had just got it installed and the Guide was working. We tried it the next day and the search worked as we expected.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's good to hear. I think I've read anywhere from 24-48 hours from people who said it took a little bit for everything to be working as expected after a new installation.


----------

